# Software > Linux >  DC sto Linux apo command line :-)

## bchris

Ξερω οτι πολλοι απο εμας τρεχουμε dctc στο Linux σαν δευτερο/τριτο share κτλ...

Το προβλημα ειναι οτι πρεπει να κανεις login στο συστημα για να το τρεξεις. Πολλες φορες δε, επειδη το frontend toy dctc ειναι γραφικο, 
αναγκαζομαστε να εχουμε στο workstation μας κατι σε στυλ reflection ανοικτο, με το γραφικο του dcgui  ::  

Σημερα, μετα απο πολυ καιρο ψαξιματος, βρηκα τη λυση  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ιδου λοιπον το command line που θα λυση σε πολλους (ελπιζω) τα χερια:

*"dctc -n <nick> -i <info> -d <open-slots> -s <share-dir> -a <host-ip> -g <hub-ip> -t -k &"* 

Αυτο μπορει να τρεξει απο ενα script sto init.d directory, apo inittab κτλ



*NO MORE GUI FRONTENDS ANYMORE*

----------


## mezger

> Ιδου λοιπον το command line που θα λυση σε πολλους (ελπιζω) τα χερια:


Εμενα παντως μου τα ελυσε, ειδικα τωρα που σταματησε να δουλευει και το gui για απροσδιοριστο λογο  ::  

Θενκσ και συγχαρητηρια!

Για να βγω και λιγο off: για τετοιες περιπτωσεις (dc client σε linuxοκουτο) η πιο καταλληλη λυση φαινεται να ειναι το phpdc που εχει web frontend, αλλα δεν εχει καθολου documentation και μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχω καταφερει να το δουλεψω. Αν καποιος πιο σχετικος εχει καταφερει να το βαλει ας μας πει πως  ::

----------


## cirrus

> ειδικα τωρα που σταματησε να δουλευει και το gui για απροσδιοριστο λογο


Ψαξε βρες στο home directory σου, το directory που κραταει τα settings το dcgui και καντο rm (δεν θυμαμε ακριβως που ειναι η στο .dcgui η στο .gnome/dcgui η κατι τετοιο σχετικο). Τρωει καποιο κολλημα που και που αλλα με ενα rm στανιαρει.
Ακομη για οσους εχουν qt libs μια αρκετα καλη λυση ειναι το dcgui-qt (το οποιο δεν χριαζετε και το dctc) (more info: http://dc.ketelhot.de/)

Αυτα.
Cirrus

----------


## mezger

> Ψαξε βρες στο home directory σου, το directory που κραταει τα settings το dcgui και καντο rm (δεν θυμαμε ακριβως που ειναι η στο .dcgui η στο .gnome/dcgui η κατι τετοιο σχετικο). Τρωει καποιο κολλημα που και που αλλα με ενα rm στανιαρει.
> Ακομη για οσους εχουν qt libs μια αρκετα καλη λυση ειναι το dcgui-qt (το οποιο δεν χριαζετε και το dctc) (more info: http://dc.ketelhot.de/)
> 
> Αυτα.
> Cirrus


Το δοκιμασα αλλα τιποτα, οταν το ανοιγω μου βγαζει απλα κενα παραθυρα και κολλαει...πρεπει να το εκανε μετα απο καποια οχι και τοσο "καθαρα" κλεισιματα. Το dcgui-qt καλο ειναι αλλα χρειαζομαι το dctc για να δουλευει και οταν δεν ειναι ανοιχτο το gui. Υπαρχει και το dc-qt που φαινεται καταλληλο αλλα δεν μπορω να το δοκιμασω γιατι θελει καινουργια version της qt που δεν εχω  ::  
Το καλυτερο θα ηταν να αποκτησει το mldonkey full υποστηριξη για το dc, αφου δεχεται remote gui και θα βολευε πολυ.
Ακομα καλυτερο θα ηταν να εφτιαχνα κατι μονος μου (<---λεμε και καμια βλακεια δηλαδη για να περασει η ωρα  ::   ::  )

EDIT: τελικα ηταν το .dctc που ηθελε σβησιμο...τελος καλο ολα καλα  ::

----------


## slapper

> Ξερω οτι πολλοι απο εμας τρεχουμε dctc στο Linux σαν δευτερο/τριτο share κτλ...
> 
> Το προβλημα ειναι οτι πρεπει να κανεις login στο συστημα για να το τρεξεις. Πολλες φορες δε, επειδη το frontend toy dctc ειναι γραφικο, 
> αναγκαζομαστε να εχουμε στο workstation μας κατι σε στυλ reflection ανοικτο, με το γραφικο του dcgui  
> 
> Σημερα, μετα απο πολυ καιρο ψαξιματος, βρηκα τη λυση     
> 
> Ιδου λοιπον το command line που θα λυση σε πολλους (ελπιζω) τα χερια:
> 
> ...


Επειδή το προσπάθησα αρκετά και μου βγάζει αρκετά error όταν πάω να βάλω τα δικά μου στοιχεία μπορείς να δώσεις λίγο παραπάνω info???

Δώσε ένα ενδεικτικό παράδειγμα να δούμε τι κάνουμε λάθος...
 ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Επειδή το προσπάθησα αρκετά και μου βγάζει αρκετά error όταν πάω να βάλω τα δικά μου στοιχεία μπορείς να δώσεις λίγο παραπάνω info???
> 
> Δώσε ένα ενδεικτικό παράδειγμα να δούμε τι κάνουμε λάθος...


Αν και είναι παλιό το νήμα (λογικά θα τό χεις στήσει μέχρι τώρα  :: ), ένα παράδειγμα είναι:



```
 dctc -n sotirisk-server -i awmn-3433 -d 6 -s /mnt/diskos/home/sotos/azureus/ -a 10.2.43.xxx -g 10.26.xxx.xxx -t -k &
```

το -k μου είπε ότι δεν το καταλαβαίνει  :: , αλλά όπως βλέπω έπαιξε με τη μία.

----------


## slapper

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από slapper
> 
> Επειδή το προσπάθησα αρκετά και μου βγάζει αρκετά error όταν πάω να βάλω τα δικά μου στοιχεία μπορείς να δώσεις λίγο παραπάνω info???
> 
> Δώσε ένα ενδεικτικό παράδειγμα να δούμε τι κάνουμε λάθος...
>  
> 
> 
> Αν και είναι παλιό το νήμα (λογικά θα τό χεις στήσει μέχρι τώρα ), ένα παράδειγμα είναι:
> ...


thanks!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::  

μολις τώρα το έκανα πάλι και έπεξε μια χαρά 
ποιος ξέρει τι βλακεία έκανα την άλλη φορα..  ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

logs ξέρουμε αν κρατάει, και αν ναι το path είναι? δεν είδα κάτι με μια πρόχειρη ματιά.

----------


## basos

Και αν θελουμε να ειμαστε σε πολλα hub γινεται? Γιατι ειτε με πολλες -g επιλογες είτε με πολλους client απο το ιδιο μηχανημα μπαινει στο ενα και λεει address already in use?
Το χει κανει κανεις ?

Για log δοκιμασε να προσθεσεις στο τελος της εντολης 
dctc -n [....] 1>> /logfile.log

----------


## sotirisk

Τελευταία φορά που το άνοιξα παρατήρησα ότι έχει memory leak (μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο το βρήκα):

Τό χει παρατηρήσει και κανείς άλλος?

----------


## zabounis

με το dctc, σε κονσόλα τρέχοντας τις παραπάμω παραμέτρους σας παίζει σωστα??

Εμένα με συνδέει αλλά στο user list δε μου εμφανίζει καθόλου slots, και όταν πάω να τραβήξω την filelist μου ξεκινάει και μετά δεν εμφανίζει τίποτα.

χρησιμοποιώ dctc ver. 0.85.9-4 σε Debian 4

----------


## zabounis

Απ'ότι διάβασα στα φορουμς του dctc, η console version dctc δεν υποστηρίζει ΤΤΗ.

----------


## sotirisk

Κανονικά μου έπαιζε.
Αν για κάποιο λόγο δεν σου παίζει, δοκίμασε να μην το βάλεις κατευθείαν στο background αλλά άστο να τρέξει στην κονσόλα να δεις για τυχόν λάθη.

----------

